# What do you make of this?



## J. Dean (Oct 18, 2012)

Odd move by Billy Graham's organization. Unusual to say the least.

Billy Graham’s site removes reference to Mormons as a cult


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2012)

Broader evangelicalism is gradually beginning to believe that Mormons are Christians too because they believe in "Jesus" and are nice people.


----------



## hammondjones (Oct 18, 2012)

Surprised it took this long.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 18, 2012)

This isn't really anything new for Billy Graham. He was making friends with theological liberals back in the 1960's.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 18, 2012)

What bothers me is that this appears to be entirely politically motivated. By the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association's own definition of a "cult," Mormonism is obviously a cult. But on the heels of Billy telling Mr. Romney, "I'll do whatever I can to help you win," this move is ridiculous in its intellectual dishonesty.


I think this whole situation is additionally rather shocking given that (if I'm correct), this is the FIRST time that Billy Graham has either endorsed or attempted to use his influence to promote a presidential candidate. I think this is almost as sad as removing Mormonism from a list of cults. I believe that one of the highlights of Graham's career was his ability to relate to and connect with whoever was in the Oval Office regardless of politics. This changes all that.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 18, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> What bothers me is that this appears to be entirely politically motivated. By the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association's own definition of a "cult," Mormonism is obviously a cult. But on the heals of Billy telling Mr. Romney, "I'll do whatever I can to help you win," this move is ridiculous in its intellectual dishonesty.



Yep, Billy is helping Mitt whitewash the tomb, to make it more attractive to silly lever pullers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 18, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> What bothers me is that this appears to be entirely politically motivated. By the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association's own definition of a "cult," Mormonism is obviously a cult. But on the heels of Billy telling Mr. Romney, "I'll do whatever I can to help you win," this move is ridiculous in its intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 18, 2012)

This is what happens when truth gets sacrificed on the altar of Power Religion.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 18, 2012)

Sad. But not surprised. A few years ago I watched a YouTube video of Billy Graham talking about how wide the gate of salvation is.

Here it is:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...WVoGFUJYKMuAQKgIw&sig2=KOTkFN1VvP6AEr73jdDGjQ


----------



## R Harris (Oct 18, 2012)

Zach said:


> Broader evangelicalism is gradually beginning to believe that Mormons are Christians too because they believe in "Jesus" and are nice people.



The Mormon missionaries are definitely taking a better marketing approach when coming to the door. Last week, two of them who looked 18-20 came to my door and said "we are disciples of Jesus Christ. We understand how difficult the world is today and the struggles that people have. Do you mind if we come in for a few minutes and pray with you and your family for whatever need you may have?" Very slick.

The acceptance of Mormonism is due to the same pressure that Christians have faced with opposing anything else against the spirit of the culture. We are not to be "intolerant" of anything - homosexuality, abortion, immoral business practices, and certainly "different denominations" like JWs, Mormons, etc. The word "cult" is no longer allowed.

Has Mormonism really changed THAT much to be acceptable? Did the elders pass some rulings in Salt Lake City over the past few years that have made it more orthodox? Have I missed something?

It is interesting that the Grahams have attacked Obama's theological liberalism but have said nothing about Romney's Mormonism.


----------



## Quatchu (Oct 18, 2012)

A few days ago I came across this article: Billy Graham Meets With Romney; Impressed by His Values


----------



## Rufus (Oct 18, 2012)

I doubt Graham has anything to do with the website change seeing as he is beyond ancient.


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2012)

R Harris said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > Broader evangelicalism is gradually beginning to believe that Mormons are Christians too because they believe in "Jesus" and are nice people.
> ...



I met regularly with a friend of mine and some of the Mormon Missionaries on Campus. They were very dishonest about their beliefs about Jesus. In addition, I don't think many are well trained and their dishonesty flows from lack of knowledge about their own faith. In addition, I think it is hard to pin down what Mormon Theology is because it is primarily an experiential religion and not one that makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 18, 2012)

Zach said:


> R Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Zach said:
> ...



Tragically, the same could be said about much of Evanjellylical Christianity.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, from what I have learned this isn't surprising with Billy Graham. He did say awhile back I believe, that he believed if you never heard of Jesus you could still be saved by trying your best to be good, and probably with hearing Jesus too. I can't quite remember the exact context but, it was something to that effect.


----------



## Zach (Oct 18, 2012)

Fly Caster said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > R Harris said:
> ...



I couldn't agree more, Brother.


----------



## Curt (Oct 18, 2012)

R Harris said:


> The Mormon missionaries are definitely taking a better marketing approach when coming to the door. Last week, two of them who looked 18-20 came to my door and said "we are disciples of Jesus Christ. We understand how difficult the world is today and the struggles that people have. Do you mind if we come in for a few minutes and pray with you and your family for whatever need you may have?" Very slick.



18-20 year old elders!??


----------



## Quatchu (Oct 18, 2012)

Curt said:


> R Harris said:
> 
> 
> > The Mormon missionaries are definitely taking a better marketing approach when coming to the door. Last week, two of them who looked 18-20 came to my door and said "we are disciples of Jesus Christ. We understand how difficult the world is today and the struggles that people have. Do you mind if we come in for a few minutes and pray with you and your family for whatever need you may have?" Very slick.
> ...



Curt, when Mormon men graduate high school there expected to spent a few years in missionary service. In order be be member in good standing of the Mormon church. When they are acting within this capacity they have the title of elder.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Unusual to say the least.


I don't understand this to be theological, at all, but purely political so that the Evangelicals will be comfortable voting for the Mormon over the one raised muslim in Indonesia.


----------



## Bob66 (Oct 23, 2012)

In case you haven’t noticed, isn’t the visible church being molded into the Politically Correct mindset? Lots of things you don’t talk about in many churches today.. Sin, homosexuality, other religions. Not that I bet my life on Barna polls, but a lot of polling out there through Barna, and Pew revealing a lot of different mindsets, from people who consider themselves Christians......I think tolerance of just about everything has become the new norm and fewer are daring to say things that would immediately get them branded as intolerant, bigot, racist, homophobe, nut case, etc..... Different world today, and to all you younger generations out there, I would simply say, you probably haven’t seen anything yet!!!!! Just wait....


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 23, 2012)

This was posted by John Piper today on Facebook. Damage control perhaps? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1937268.-2207520000.1350922155&type=1&theater


----------



## Wayne (Oct 23, 2012)

I will repeat here an offer to supply a variety of tracts addressed to Mormons. 

The PCA Historical Center holds the papers of Rev. Wes Walters, a noted researcher on Mormonism. 

Wesley P. Walters Collection - Index

By way of that acquisition, I have a sizable box of extra tracts and pamphlets available for the asking. 
I do request that you cover the cost of postage.


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 23, 2012)

Wayne said:


> I will repeat here an offer to supply a variety of tracts addressed to Mormons.
> 
> The PCA Historical Center holds the papers of Rev. Wes Walters, a noted researcher on Mormonism.
> 
> ...


I will definitely keep that in mind, Wayne. Thank you.


----------



## Gavin (Oct 23, 2012)

Its alllllll about the money 

I'm not American, but I'm interested as to what would be the alternative?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 24, 2012)

No surprises here.
I live near the Billy Graham Museum of Evangelism and let me tell you it is not worth visiting.
All the supposed _converts_ ended up falling away later.
Either that or they are the _Bible-Belt_ Christians who go to church every Sunday and live like Atheists.

I would love to see a more consistent evangelist. Perhaps like the older ones?

Not a fan of Billy Graham. Not a fan at all.


----------

